# Pixia(art program)-not working in Win 8.1



## starlightlynn30 (May 4, 2009)

My issue is this one of my art programs I use I can not longer get to work. I use Pixia(have ver 6.01) and it worked fine up until Dec when my laptop crashed because of one of Microsoft's updates and now it no longer wants to work smoothly. It worked on my XP machine and worked with 8 but 8.1 only worked for a bit last year.


I used the XP and 8 compatibility and it does not work smoothly but very slow when it comes to coloring on, what can I do to fix this issue so I can use this program?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try updating to the latest version 6.02 which has several bug fixes for newer operating systems - Pixia


----------



## starlightlynn30 (May 4, 2009)

koala said:


> Try updating to the latest version 6.02 which has several bug fixes for newer operating systems - Pixia


Did that and does no good, since can not even color since now the new layers come up white and does not show the main layer(pic)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

_Uninstall _Pixia. Restart the computer, Make sure Windows is fully updated at Windows Update.
Go to Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and* Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated _Command Prompt_ type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing or corrupted System Files. If it completes and fixes all problems or completes without any Integrity Violations, then reinstall version 6.2


----------



## starlightlynn30 (May 4, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> _Uninstall _Pixia. Restart the computer, Make sure Windows is fully updated at Windows Update.
> Go to Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and* Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated _Command Prompt_ type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing or corrupted System Files. If it completes and fixes all problems or completes without any Integrity Violations, then reinstall version 6.2


One major problem, can not make it fully updated, have at least 12 that will not install and the latest 6 froze my laptop when I tried going online and had to manually restart laptop. I will try to see if I can do this to try and fix issues, but last time I tried repair it would not, been trying to get the rent to own place to replace the ram, cmos and hard drive(like pulling teeth)


----------



## starlightlynn30 (May 4, 2009)

starlightlynn30 said:


> One major problem, can not make it fully updated, have at least 12 that will not install and the latest 6 froze my laptop when I tried going online and had to manually restart laptop. I will try to see if I can do this to try and fix issues, but last time I tried repair it would not, been trying to get the rent to own place to replace the ram, cmos and hard drive(like pulling teeth)


I did the scan now and gave error it could not repair the corrupted files

how does on read the logs?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Ok now run SFCFix.exe after that completes, run *SFC /scannow* again. If after that it still does not fix all of the Windows files, then open an Elevated _Command Prompt_ as previously shown, and type
*DISM /Online /CLEANUP-IMAGE /RestoreHealth *and press enter


----------

